# What is this? 2016 X5



## Hsiebert (Jul 25, 2021)

I have a 2016 X5. I was cleaning my car and thought I would wipe down under the hood. I found this part. It doesn’t have threads to screw onto anything. There is the number 16, PA, and that triangle in the center. What is it??Thanks for helping!


----------



## HotGrbg (Apr 23, 2021)

It’s the cap for one of your a/c service ports. Looks like maybe the low side


----------



## Hsiebert (Jul 25, 2021)

HotGrbg said:


> It’s the cap for one of your a/c service ports. Looks like maybe the low side


That was it! Thank you so much.


----------

